# Charles Tyrwhitt Quality



## atchudy (Oct 2, 2008)

How are these shirts? How do the Compare to a Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman or Hilditch & key?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Charles Tyrwhitt makes a variety of shirts so you have to know what you are comparing ....*

them against. First of all, CT shirts come in a variety of fabrics: 85s and 100s, 2ply; 140s, 2 ply; 180s, 2ply.

They call their 140s sea island quality. They also come in different collar styles such as classic spread and cutaway. You can get them fitted or a roomier classic fit.

I have 25+ of the CT shirts, and I have all four materials listed above. They have served me well, have never shrunk, or had any other problems with them.

I prefer English shirts over US made. Robert Talbott and Hickey Freeman shirts are too blousy if you are thin. Some prefer H&K, but I don't. I find their collars are not to my taste. Some say they don't like CT because of fused collars, but not all their shirts are fused. I now wear H&H with a few Duchamp of London shirts thrown in when I can get a good price.

Of all those you mentioned, BB is the only one I definitely would NOT purchase. I never wear button downs and their spread collars are abominable. they are also much more expensive than an eqivalent English shirt. H&H shirts, on sale are only about $60. BB can't touch their price or quality.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't like BB shirts because I can't get them in my size. At 15/35 they don't make a trim cut.

Also, do a search, there are tons of threads comparing CT, BB, HF, H&K and more.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Junk, junk and junk. All junk.

If you want ill-fitting, mass-produced, rubbish, then why are you asking about 'quality'?

Everything in this ball-park is relative. Quality should hardly be an issue.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Junk, junk and junk. All junk.
> 
> If you want ill-fitting, mass-produced, rubbish, then why are you asking about 'quality'?
> 
> Everything in this ball-park is relative. Quality should hardly be an issue.


Wow. Tell us how you really feel.

Perhaps a list of some things you consider quality would be in order. Or maybe some constructive criticism?


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

The distinguishing marks of a quality shirt have been discussed on this forum ad-infinitum. Perform a quick search and you should be inundated with more information then I could possibly furnish you in one post.

Forgive me for being rather brash, but when someone posts asking whether a mass-produced, one-size-fits-all, manufactured clothing brand is 'quality', they really are missing the point.

No, it's not 'quality', unless you think it's quality. It simply covers your naked body. Just put it on and forget about it.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Mr. Pipps said:


> The distinguishing marks of a quality shirt have been discussed on this forum ad-infinitum. Perform a quick search and you should be inundated with more information then I could possibly furnish you in one post.
> 
> Forgive me for being rather brash, but when someone posts asking whether a mass-produced, one-size-fits-all, manufactured clothing brand is 'quality', they really are missing the point.
> 
> No, it's not 'quality', unless you think it's quality. It simply covers your naked body. Just put it on and forget about it.


What a ridiculous post. I really had much greater expecations for you than this, Mr. Pipps. Clearly, mass produced shirts, as with mass produced anything, can vary tremendously in quality. In so far as shirts are concerned, you have to consider fabric, stitching, fit, trueness to size etc., etc.


----------



## YYZ-LHR (Jul 2, 2007)

Mr. Pipps said:


> The distinguishing marks of a quality shirt have been discussed on this forum ad-infinitum. Perform a quick search and you should be inundated with more information then I could possibly furnish you in one post.
> 
> Forgive me for being rather brash, but when someone posts asking whether a mass-produced, one-size-fits-all, manufactured clothing brand is 'quality', they really are missing the point.
> 
> No, it's not 'quality', unless you think it's quality. It simply covers your naked body. Just put it on and forget about it.


Are you enjoying your Barker shoes?


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Hector Freemantle said:


> Clearly, mass produced shirts, as with mass produced anything, can vary tremendously in quality.


My point entirely. At least some people share this rather simple yet sensible view of the world. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

YYZ-LHR said:


> Are you enjoying your Barker shoes?


Absolutely, thank you. They were manufactured to a far above average quality and for a small market. The immensely superior comfort and longevity speaks for itself.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Absolutely, thank you. They were manufactured to a far above average quality and for a small market. The immensely superior comfort and longevity speaks for itself.


It's rare to find anyone who speaks well of Barker nowdays. I've never had any myself buti did try a few pairs on a while back and decided against buying any because the finishing inside was very shoddy. Externally they seemed nice enough shoes.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

They are certainly not akin to bespoke Church's, but I find that they are still excellent for price compared to the competition.


----------



## YYZ-LHR (Jul 2, 2007)

Mr. Pipps said:


> [The Barker shoes] were manufactured to a far above average quality and for a small market. The immensely superior comfort and longevity speaks for itself.
> 
> They are certainly not akin to bespoke Church's, but I find that they are still excellent for price compared to the competition.


I absolutely agree, notwithstanding those tiresome snobs who, with regard to another "mass-produced, one-size-fits-all, manufactured garment" would declare



Mr. Pipps said:


> _Junk, junk and junk. All junk._
> _If you want ill-fitting, mass-produced, rubbish, then why are you asking about 'quality'?_


Because, really, they're pretty silly.

For what it's worth, I have some CT shirts (mostly 180s or the properly-sized OCBDs that, sadly, they no longer make) that are going strong after four years.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd go with H&K or Harvie and Hudson over CT 85's or 100's shirts (better fabrics and overall better quality--I'd even go with Lewin over CT "basics"). I won't even buy CT basic fabric shirts any more (all mine years ago did come with cheap, stiff fusing in the collar band--was told by CSR that owner preferred this to non-fused as he felt that it somehow made for a better shirt). The only BB shirts I like are the oxford cloth button downs.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I like the CT spread-collar shirts.


----------



## lewi (Aug 12, 2008)

There basic shirts are equal to BB and within their price range (4 for £100) they have good quality. I prefer CT over TM Lewins because of their more contemporary style and because of their great selection of blue and white shirts.
H&H and H&K are of course better but also in a different price range.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a CT 'end on end' blue shirt - 20yrs old. Nicely faded and the collars a little frayed but this adds to the character! And pearl buttons were standard then.

However in terms of quality they are not as good now. Equally Thomas Pink are shockingly over-priced and compare with CT a third of the price.

Harvey & Hudson, Hilditch & Key, New & Lingwood, T&A are good 'off the shelf' shirts


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Strengths:
- Variety of colours/patterns available
- Non-iron offerings are the best non-irons I've tried, with a lovely material
- Attracts a lot of compliments
- Complimentary brass collar stays with purchase
- Relatively low price
- Slim-fit option (with measurements on the website to help in ordering)
- Customer service/return policy is quite good

Weaknesses:
- Cuff diameter is very large
- Even the slim-fit option doesn't taper enough from underarms to waist
- Sleeve length of finished shirts is longer than stated on their website, even after any shrinkage allowance was taken


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Whether you love them or not, at 19 Pounds they're a great deal if you need to round out your wardrobe. Personally I've never had any issues with mine.

Geoff


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

i find CT 140's shirts to be on par with H&H and H&K, although the don't do pattern matching..

100's CT shirts can be nice too - given the price. at least much better value for money than boss, eton, eterna and all that other mother jazz..


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Strengths:
> - Variety of colours/patterns available
> - Non-iron offerings are the best non-irons I've tried, with a lovely material
> - Attracts a lot of compliments
> ...


Ditto. Best summary i've seen.


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

Re: CT shirts...

Every few months I browse their sales/clearance sections and find a few 140s I like.

I find them to be more than acceptable and a very good fit for me. I would not pay full freight for them ever though.

I have some shirts from Borrelli, Barba, Kiton, etc. which are of "higher" quality but not a fair comparison in price and purpose to CT.

I have a dozen or so CT shirts in my work rotation and they are all going strong. 

I think the construction is decent as I haven't had any unraveling, etc. The buttons are hard and I have yet to have one fall off from shoddy sewing.

They're sort of like my "go to" wide receiver for daily wear if that makes sense.


----------



## atchudy (Oct 2, 2008)

I am only 22, and dont have money to buy custom shirts yet. But what are some of the better off the rack shirts then? I really like the Brooks Brothers Luxury shirts, but was thinking of some new ones


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

atchudy said:


> I am only 22, and dont have money to buy custom shirts yet. But what are some of the better off the rack shirts then? I really like the Brooks Brothers Luxury shirts, but was thinking of some new ones


I like the Brooks luxury shirts. Although at 6' and 250 pounds, I really shouldn't have to get the "slim fit," but I do. The regular ones are very billowy.


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

How is the slim fit? Is it a minor reduction from their classic cut like what BB does or is it a significant drop?


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

stant62 said:


> How is the slim fit? Is it a minor reduction from their classic cut like what BB does or is it a significant drop?


You can check the measurements on the website.

I have a few of their slim fit shirts and compared to their mainline shirt's cut, I would describe it as a "moderate" drop.

It isn't as slim as a lot of the European shirtmakers but it is a pretty noticeable difference.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

Hector Freemantle said:


> What a ridiculous post.


But all the same, correct, in my opinion. I have found nothing in any CT shirts I have seen to indicate other than the thoughts of Mr. Pipps.

However, at the end of the day, you get what you pay for. If you are not willing to pay the price for quality, then you will not get quality.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

The Sartorial Executive said:


> However, at the end of the day, you get what you pay for. If you are not willing to pay the price for quality, then you will not get quality.


I think we all agree, although for many it's not a matter of "willing" but "able". The OP asked how Tyrwhitt compares to BB, Hickey Freeman or H&K. This question ought to have a rational answer. If someone asks which is better, a Miata or an MR2, it's not helpful to tell them they're both rubbish and they should suck up and quit whining if they can't afford an Aston Martin.


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

atchudy said:


> How are these shirts? How do the Compare to a Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman or Hilditch & key?


I am no expert on quality but I - an admittedly cheap person - considered the basic CT shirts to be a good _value_ at 2/$99 and preferred them over my comparably priced BB shirts.

I use the past tense because my latest CT shirt order (just received 2/4 last week) is of questionable quality. Specifically, some of the seams are 'puckered'.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

Most of my shirts are custom made, but that being said, the remainder are CT shirts. I'm perfectly happy with them. I've actually had them for close to ten years and the collars have only now become a little bit tight from shrinkage--and I dry clean them, which cuts their lifespan dramatically. Almost no deterioration of the fabric at all and no fading. I think the earlier post overstates it a bit. Not everyone can afford to have shirts made or has access to less expensive tailors who make them. CT makes quality shirts, some of which are as expensive as bespoke. Their service is excellent. They also have regular sales, making even the more expensive ones affordable on a consistent basis. They're hardly mass produced.

BT


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*To short....*

I have not bought any CT shirts yet but I really do like their colors, patterns, no pockets and they come in slim fit. The only problem I have with them is the length of the shirt. Unlike the other slim fit shirts I have from different designers, CT shortens the length of their slim fit shirts by 1 1/2 where as the other designers keep the length the same as their regular fit and just taper the rest. I see this as a problem and never understood why CT would do this. Any ideas???


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

I typically wear a 16.5/37 dress shirt. Unfortunately, CT only sells 16.5 in 36 and 38 sleeve lengths. If the sleeves run long, should I go for a 36, or should I round up and get a 38 in sleeve? 

I'd hate to spend much on having CT shirt sleeves altered. On the other hand, the shirt is useless, if the sleeves are too short... 

Thoughts?


Edit: wow, just saw that they shorten sleeves free of charge.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, I believe the free sleeve shortening is a special promotion that lasts until the end of October.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

atchudy said:


> How are these shirts? How do the Compare to a Brooks Brothers, Hickey Freeman or Hilditch & key?


For a few pounds more you can get the far superior, to Tyrwhitt, (In my opinion) Hewitt & May shirts -


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

The Sartorial Executive said:


> For a few pounds more you can get the far superior, to Tyrwhitt, (In my opinion) Hewitt & May shirts -


Shhh.... there's a promotion code offer on the moment... DM-1950 ... which means that you can buy two shirts for £19.50 each. A great way to sample their shirts.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

miamimike said:


> I have not bought any CT shirts yet but I really do like their colors, patterns, no pockets and they come in slim fit. The only problem I have with them is the length of the shirt. Unlike the other slim fit shirts I have from different designers, CT shortens the length of their slim fit shirts by 1 1/2 where as the other designers keep the length the same as their regular fit and just taper the rest. I see this as a problem and never understood why CT would do this. Any ideas???


I don't have a problem with the slim fit shirt length at all.


----------



## marshalltj (May 12, 2008)

I am on my second large Tyrwhitt order of both shirts and ties. I love the quality of their shirts. I think for the price point (when they are on sale) they are hard to beat. I know there are much nicer options available.

The ties are not of the highest quality, but the designs are very unique and I always get compliments on their ties.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

CT have become really popular in the UK because of their reduced price now. My advice, no.

I would rather spend £95 on a shirt from Gieves and Hawkes or £75-79 from Hugo Boss then 4 shirts for £100 from CT.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmm... it seems that the more thoughful on this thread appear to agree with the substance of my rather brash opening sentiment earlier in this discussion, after all. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Twinspeare (May 3, 2007)

The Sartorial Executive said:


> For a few pounds more you can get the far superior, to Tyrwhitt, (In my opinion) Hewitt & May shirts -


Can't find any sleeve-length options and/or information on their website.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

Twinspeare said:


> Can't find any sleeve-length options and/or information on their website.


Try https://www.hewittandmay.co.uk/article-Size-Guide-sizeguide/


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been wearing 6 traditional CT shirts (I think they call them CLASSIC shirts) for over 3 months. I find them very nice. They were on sale for $50/each when purchased 2 or more at a time, if I remember. For $50 I think they are a good buy.

Many people with more experience have said they have delivered a variety of fits - billowy and average - depending on whom CT gets to make the shirts. My preference is billowy, but mine aren't particularly billowy, and I was never certain how billowy the shirts were that people described. 

My shirts were all classic fit, classic collars, 16/36. 6'4" @ 215 lbs.
-------
That weird, ranting post about "junk junk junk" was absolutely useless.
JUNK is something useless, and CT shirts are far from useless, junk, garbage, or whatever he was twisted up about.

If someone will write negative, venomous critiques and doesn't choose words precisely they should always be discounted wholesale.


----------



## ak3000 (Jun 22, 2008)

I think one of the reasons tyrwhitt is bought by alot of people looking for good prices for shirts is the fact that you can go to a store and try it on. There are makers with great discounts - above in this thread, Coles, H&K, H&H, and others, but the fit is so variable and shipping so costly that I dont bother with them anymore - well made and well priced though they may be. If they had a shop I could try on and see their products, or maybe free shipping both ways, it would be different. I get my dress shirts custom made (geneva in NY), but I also like to have a supply of cheaper store bought shirts, and its just to much of a hassle to do the ordering from UK thing. I guess Pink and Polo will have to do for now, but I think I will give CT a shot for a few shirts.


----------

